# what rope to use for rope halters?



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi I was wondering what rope is best for making rope halters. I want to sell them. I have been making rope halters out of polypropylene rope and I found that isnt the best rope to use for halters. what type of rope do you use and where do you get it? thanks!


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

I too have been using polypropylene. Not to sell, but just for my own horses.

What is it you don't like about the poly rope? I keep thinking it would be nice to get a softer and slightly thicker rope.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

totalfreedom said:


> I too have been using polypropylene. Not to sell, but just for my own horses.
> 
> What is it you don't like about the poly rope? I keep thinking it would be nice to get a softer and slightly thicker rope.


 Well it stretches. I made a halter for my horse in winter in yearling size and it stretched to average horse size by spring.


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

I've noticed the stretching too. The next one I make I may make it a bit snug in size and then do a bunch of pulling on it to encourage it to stretch to the right size.

Have you put any of your rope halters into the washing machine and dryer? Shoot, I wonder if they could be put it in the dryer....? But if you did wash and dry em did they shrink back up, and then did they end up stretching again? I guess maybe I just need to grab a couple and throw em in the wash and see what happens.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

oops!! double post.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

The best rope out there to make halter out of is a double braid nylon yacht rope 5/16 or 3/8". It will be medium (not too soft, not too stiff) , doesn't stretch, knots stay put and holds up well over the years. I leave mine hanging on the fence outside 24/7 and some of them are 10+ years old. My favorite brand is New England (sta-set) or Samson. Miami Cordage makes a good product too. I have bought roll ends, seconds, odd lots on ebay. There is a guy in Washington that I have bought a lot from but I can't find his site. There is also someone in Canada that I have bought from as well (think he was in BC). Rope is about 60% of firsts even with shipping. They will not advertise who the rope is by but look at the weave and the tracers and that will tell you who it is. New England has the most distinctive weaves. If you want to make yachtline lead ropes stick with the highest quality you can find (again sta-set is my fav). It has the best life and feel to it.

Polypro does not make good halters because it stretches and becomes very abrasive in the sun. It is also very light and has no feel to it. It is cheap but a handtied halter with quality rope is only going to cost about $5.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

I've found these ropes. are they good quality? good enough to sell?
Sta-Set Polyester Yacht Braid 3/16" - Online Boat Warehouse

Double Braided Nylon : Online Rope Store, www.onlineropestore.com

and this for wrapping nosebands?
Mini-Brite Accessory Cord 2mm - Online Boat Warehouse

does anyone have directions for wrapping nosebands?


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

or this one?
315 Rothco General Purpose 3 8" Utility Black Rope 100 Feet | eBay


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

You'll be happy with those but they are all firsts so you are paying a premium for the rope. You need about 20' of rope for one halter so at those prices, it's cheaper to buy one than to make it yourself.

Sail rigging line, Marine items in Discount Rope and Line store on eBay!

Look through this list and see what they have. Nova is a Canadian rope company and you should be able to find someone who carries ends and odd lots without paying crazy shipping fees.

Columbia Basin Knot is the company I've dealt with but they didn't have much listed right now. Keep an eye on them. Their products change just about weekly.


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

I was wondering about the nosebands too. To me some of them look like a cobra weave or solomon bar.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

There two basic types of rope. Static and dynamic. Dynamic rope is made to stretch a good bit. It is used for rock climbing and mountain climbing a good bit for fall protection. It will stretch and not just slam someone to a stop or worse yet just snap from being shock loaded. If your halter is stretching alot you may have gotten a dynamic type rope. 

I need to learn how to tie some halters up. I'm decent at knots just haven't had the time to sit down a figure it out. :lol:


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

Fort fireman said:


> I need to learn how to tie some halters up. I'm decent at knots just haven't had the time to sit down a figure it out. :lol:


This may help out a little. :wink: Tie Your Own Simple Rope Halter - Natural Horse Supply


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Or try this one:

Rope Halter with Fiador Knot

Always remember to tie you halter a_ little _bit smaller than needed, because while good rope will not stretch, the knots WILL tighten down with use and it will seem like the halter has stretched out a bit.


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

Does anyone ever make halters out of twisted rope? We throw a few hundred feet of this stuff away every day at work. I brought some home so I could practice making rope halters out of it.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

I found this rope on ebay: Anchor Rope Dock Line 3 8" x 100' Black Nylon Made USA | eBay
It seems to be a decent price. About $6 per halter. what do you think.


----------

